# How to check the RAM Frequency?



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

Hai Friends I have a Compaq Presario SR5250IL PC, With 512 MB of DDRII RAM  which is a real bottle neck for now, I wanted to upgrade my system, Can anyone tell me how to check the RAM frequency - I am planning to get a 2GB kit and planning to use it along the 512 MB -  is it a Good way to go ?


----------



## sanyaldk (Jun 8, 2008)

install cpu-z and u can see all technical info of ur pc hardware including ram frequency.


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank You very much


----------



## techtronic (Jun 9, 2008)

Another software which can give you in depth analysis of your PC is *PC Wizard.*


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Dude d simplest way is to 
go to your BIOS while Booting and check in dat......its Specified in brackets after the memory size.

ALSo
You can open ur cabinet nd check....on 90% of RAM modules der a small sticlker on the stick which reads the memory size nd frequency.....


----------

